# My Job



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I think i see maybe one person bending over to do some work....


~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I think i see maybe one person bending over to do some work....
> 
> 
> ~CS~



HA! I knew it was coming...it was just a matter of time and from who CS! LOL


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Must be nice to have a tax subsidized job Icedude.....~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Well that looks really boring...:sleep1::sleep1:


Just kidding...:laughing:

How long will that project last for?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Count your blessings some of us you're talking to aren't in charge of that Federal Teat Icedude...

~CS~


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Count your blessings some of us you're talking to aren't in charge of that Federal Teat Icedude...
> 
> ~CS~


could you for once please just stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I count (15) guys standing still... but one guy bending over either sending a message or working... :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Is that screw pipe?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ice... good for you!!! I hope there is plenty of overtime and you have a steady home for the next few years...

Keep the pics coming when you can... :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I count (15) guys standing still... but one guy bending over either sending a message or working... :whistling2::laughing:


 

Jeez, that's a union crew for sure. Every single one is overweight.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> I'll try B4T...but let me tell you...HLS (Homeland Security) are RELENTLESS. Because this is such a priority project...meaning...TARGET...photos are extremely difficult to get out. There have been guys taken off the job and fired for taking pictures with their phones. There are specific dedicated cell phone area's on the site and if a cell phone is taken out and seen, it is immediately checked for photos!
> 
> When you come on site and go through Orientation...you basically agree to all of these rules in order to work here. It's history...just like 5 Star doing Tower 1. When the General Foreman had the tower temp lights wrapped in cellophane for Christmas last year...that news made it around the world! LOL
> 
> Here...it's more...Classified...is the word they like to use...LOL


 

Then WTF are these pictures doing on the internet dumbass?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> > For the Record. The photos were taken at 4:30pm when most of the people you see in that picture are Foremen and Project Managers.
> 
> 
> .


so all chiefs, no indians?

why am i not surprised Icedude....

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> could you for once please just stop talking out of your ass.


Could you please stop accumulating a national debt like we're being witness to?

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Jeez, that's a union crew for sure. Every single one is overweight.


:jester:

WTF? LOL jeezus man...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

National Debt? WTF are you talking about dude? This isn't a Federal Project? It is not subsidized by the Federal Government at ALL.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> :jester:
> 
> WTF? LOL jeezus man...


 
Ok. Fair enough.


You guys are milking a fine job:jester:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> When you come on site and go through Orientation...
> Here...it's more...Classified...is the word they like to use...LOL


Those who know don't tell.
Those who tell don't know.

Nice looking work though.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> National Debt? WTF are you talking about dude? This isn't a Federal Project? It is not subsidized by the Federal Government at ALL.


who do you think pays for all that brass you mentioned Icedude?

the toothfairy?

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

You guys are busting on the wrong guy. Ice falcon doesn't have anything to do with the funding. He is part of the install crew. Get over it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> National Debt? WTF are you talking about dude? This isn't a Federal Project? It is not subsidized by the Federal Government at ALL.


all the devils are there......






 
~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Rigid Galvanized Steel that is spray coated...threaded into couplings, sealed with sealing compound, then taped with shielding tape, and *THEN *covered with duct tape....


 What the hell do they think that spec is going to accomplish? Holy smokes.

Neat looking job. I bet they're gonna have some crazy switchgear. Redundant redundant redundants.

-John


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow that awesome. thats something to be proud of.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Removed for personal reasons


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> LOL these were APPROVED by HLS dumbass LOL
> 
> Read the 6th Post.


He does not know how to read..:laughing:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> The service for this location is mind boggling.
> 
> One Million Amp Distribution Center, redundant, redundant, redundant....
> 
> ...


Good stuff! You should be proud. Maybe many years from now your grand kids will say, "Gramps helped build that". It's a wonderful feeling being a part of something so large. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Good stuff! You should be proud. Maybe many years from now your grand kids will say, "Gramps helped build that". It's a wonderful feeling being a part of something so large. Thanks for sharing.


It totally is MH...I grew up with my gramps and old man pointing out jobs they worked on and did...and of course...(like we all do) I do the same thing now. Even the littlest dumpiest job can sometimes be something really cool.

20yrs ago I was given a job to rewire a little crap bar downtown Manhattan...I mean...a dump...But they had all this nostalgia on the walls, ceiling. My helper and I had to pull all the old RH wire out of the ancient 1/2" gal tubing...re-pull new #12's and reconnect everything like we were never there. During the job I was like...why the big deal with this crap...this place is a dump. 

LOL The GC's Super then "informed" me....that this place was McSorley's Ale House...one of the oldest taverns in the country. All the "crap" you see...is real...not imitation...not fakes...that really IS JFK's picture here...that really IS Taft's election button...Dizzy Gillespie's trumpet...totally amazing. It became one of my proudest jobs to do! LOL even after all these years...deck jobs under the belt...etc...that one sticks out most!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well nice work like the duct bank post a few more 
i like the amusing entertaining comments this brings back old memories .:thumbsup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...cool:thumbup:


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Rigid Galvanized Steel that is spray coated...threaded into couplings, sealed with sealing compound, then taped with shielding tape, and *THEN *covered with duct tape.
> 
> Before you go any further, the conduits have to be inspected. TOTAL pain in the ass. It is similar to working in a powerhouse where every time you make a connection in a stainless steel box it has to be inspected before continuing.


The only thing more of a PITA is OCAL. I was on the Lincoln Tunnel Helix. OCAL OCAL AND MORE OCAL.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> > LOL thank you Nac...
> >
> > Jeez CS...you act like I'm the one responsible for the National Debt! LOL um...no...
> >
> ...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> icefalkon said:
> 
> 
> > You are involved in a _very_ controversial project IceDude
> ...


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Where the hell are the pics?

Removed by our overlords?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I removed the pics and anything having to do with the Site.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> chicken steve said:
> 
> 
> > LOL are you serious dude?
> ...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Deleted because nothing said in reply will have any effect on this persons demeanor.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

You know...there's a serious problem here. Nowhere, not once did I mention unions. Not once did I mention non union.

But this guy here has to see crap where there's nothing. Things come out of his mouth (fingers) that are simply unreal. You singularly have a problem with anyone who IS union to the point of f*cking narcissism CS. 

Get help.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> You know...there's a serious problem here. Nowhere, not once did I mention unions. Not once did I mention non union.
> 
> But this guy here has to see crap where there's nothing. Things come out of his mouth (fingers) that are simply unreal. You singularly have a problem with anyone who IS union to the point of f*cking narcissism CS.
> 
> Get help.


 
Translation> Us U guys can dish it out here, but fold like cheap Kmart tables when it's our turn to 'take the piss'...... ~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Translation> Us U guys can dish it out here, but fold like cheap Kmart tables when it's our turn to 'take the piss'...... ~CS~



Again. WTF did anything in this entire thread have to do with union CS? You make sh*t up in your mind man...you're irrational and have serious acceptance issues. Who "dishes" out anything? Your responses are becoming more and more foolish and your points make no sense at all. This has nothing...repeat nothing to do with UNION or NON UNION. 

This is a huge job putting over 1000 people to work every day. You should change your name to Chicken Little because to you...the sky is always falling and you have made it your personal credo to create union non union issues wherever you post. 

You have serious narcissistic behavioral problems man. 

Again.

Seek help.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Translation> Us U guys can dish it out here, but fold like cheap Kmart tables when it's our turn to 'take the piss'...... ~CS~


Oh look. Yet another instance of Fowl Esteban dragging something through the mud when it is not even part of the conversation.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> ..i got the internet
> 
> what goes around comes around Icedude
> 
> ~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This whole thread is like staying in a motel where you hear the people in the next room getting it on for hours and hours and you can't see any of it........


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Translation> Us U guys can dish it out here, but fold like cheap Kmart tables when it's our turn to 'take the piss'...... ~CS~


...ET is predominantly a non union site CS, keep union bashing, I'm accustomed to it, like water off a duck! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Translation> Us U guys can dish it out here, but fold like cheap Kmart tables when it's our turn to 'take the piss'...... ~CS~


I didn't think you had it in you, CS. The guy posted pictures of his job site and you jumped all over it like crabs on a male hooker's grundle. Don't be a jackass, it's just work.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> This whole thread is like staying in a motel where you hear the people in the next room getting it on for hours and hours and you can't see any of it........


...or is it a recording for deception purposes?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

As you wish 360,
what say we private contractors, screwed outta the work , and witness to our tax $$$ squandered float a huge Homer Simpson doll over the work site?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I didn't think you had it in you, CS. The guy posted pictures of his job site and you jumped all over it like crabs on a male hooker's grundle. Don't be a jackass, it's just work.


didn't read any of the material posted either, eh? 

your loss Eric

~CS~


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> As you wish 360,
> what say we private contractors, screwed outta the work , and witness to our tax $$$ squandered float a huge Homer Simpson doll over the work site?
> 
> ~CS~


Steve, do you think Port Authority, and other businesses in the NYC region, build these skyscrapers and don't charge rent? By the way, I would also float Marge, to show unity.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> didn't read any of the material posted either, eh?
> 
> your loss Eric
> 
> ~CS~


Looking at this from a completely unbiased position, I have to say that you are really really wrong and should apologize to the thread starter.

And yes, I did read the entire thread before you caused the posts to be edited. It's a shame that we all lost out because of you...


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well large mega projects in any state or town put out invitations to bid to selected contractors they pick . So your not getting the work if your not a qualifier to do work that size. federal money or state and local money if your company goes you go with them . If your a small time electrical contractor even if you live in that state your not getting the job because your not able to do the work plus you dont have the money to bond that size project . Plus have workers to man up the job . Most large projects are Union because they can adjust the manpower and have the folks who can do the work . My point a guy puts up a photo of his work we should respect what is shown but most of the time it gets picked apart or bashed. To me this whole post was all about resentment that someone actually does real electrical work . 
To me id much rather see these photos instead of some romex and a box installed in someones basement . Gee i hope i didnt offend anyone .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Dangerously said:


> Looking at this from a completely unbiased position, I have to say that you are really really wrong and should apologize to the thread starter.
> 
> And yes, I did read the entire thread before you caused the posts to be edited. It's a shame that we all lost out because of you...


Agreed. Living in the middle of America I don't think I'll get many chances to witness a project of that magnitude and social significance


----------

